# Is my belly getting big enough?



## LoveSeel

I know this must sound completely insane, but I am worried my belly isn't growing at a "twin" rate. 

I found out at 11 weeks that I was carrying twins. I'm 15 weeks tomorrow, and though I have gained weight, and yes my belly is a little bigger, I don't think it's changed much.

I know it shouldn't compare myself to others, but I have a few friends who are pregnant with singletons and they are only a few weeks ahead of me, yet their bellies look HUGE compared to mine! My coworkers keep commenting that yes I look pregnant, but not pregnant with twins.

I'm sure everything is fine and I am just overreacting, but just wondering how some of your bellies have progressed in the 1st & 2nd trimester. I was measuring large at 11 weeks, but now I think I just look like a normal for 14-15 weeks. 

I'm a worrywart... I have an OB appointment tomorrow, and I'm sure they will assure me everything is fine. I just get hung up on silly things now and then.

Who knows, maybe my friends are freakishly large for 18 & 20 weeks.

Attached is a picture of my belly from just a few days ago for reference.
 



Attached Files:







WEB - 14 Weeks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 127


----------



## san fran shan

Try not to worry. You will pop soon and be like, WOW, where did that come from??? Here is my progression. Hope it helps.
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 126









progression2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 126


----------



## henrysmumkaz

You looks completely normal to me! I'll attach my 13 week bump... I ended up with a tiny full term bump, it measured behind for a singleton, never mind twins. Yet both my baby girls were good enough weights and came home straight away.

Please don't compare. Bumps vary massively depending on the shape of the mummy and fluid levels x
 



Attached Files:







13.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 291


----------



## lizziedripping

My bump was a similar size to yours at 14wks honey, and my boys were large at 38wks (see ticker). Your bump is already bigger than my singleton bumps at that stage and you have plenty of time to grow yet ;) Don't fret, you look gorg xx


----------



## arj

Trust me I wouldnt be worrying if I were you, there is time to grow! I had my scan at 13 weeks and found out it was twins, had a pretty much flat tummy but started popping about 18 weeks. I would say your belly would be definitely big for dates if you were having just one baby, perfect for twins :)


----------



## drsquid

yeah im sucking it in some but... this is 12 weeks https://imageshack.us/a/img35/6531/photo9cs.th.jpg and this is 22 weeks https://imageshack.us/a/img28/9062/photo15e.th.jpg

i popped at 19 weeks or so


----------



## Anidae

I think you have a lovely bump growing! With my singleton I didn't get a bump till I was over 20 weeks, at your stage I still had a washboard tummy! But she was a healthy 6lb 7oz. I know you've heard it a million times but we are all so so different! As long as you're measuring well at your scans forget the size of your bump! And ignore what people say even if they mean well! I got so upset as people used to ask my right out 'are you sure the baby's ok?' the tears I cried were so silly, but I just carried small (she was born at 42 wks so was small too but perfect)! Xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

I wouldn't worry at all. Everyone gains and grows at a different rate, I popped at 20 weeks and had really good sized babies at 36+3. 

Congrats on your pregnancy, hope that everything is going well. 

xxx


----------



## jogami

There is no "normal" size for twins, some women carry smaller in their twin pregnancies than in their singleton ones. For me I'm about the same (except I have more stretchies now and maybe a rounder tum). But it's also my second pregnancy. If the doctor says they are fine and growing at a normal rate then I wouldn't worry hun! Try to enjoy your pregnancy. Size really doesn't matter when it comes to bumps, we are all so different :flower:


----------



## BabyBG

san fran shan said:


> Try not to worry. You will pop soon and be like, WOW, where did that come from??? Here is my progression. Hope it helps.

Thanks for posting your pics. I'm 29 weeks and the same exact size as you. Makes me feel better because everyone is saying how compact I am for twins!


----------



## LoveSeel

Thanks ladies. I just got back from my appointment today and my OB said my uterus is measuring 18 weeks, so I'm just 3 weeks ahead for now. We listened to both heartbeats. 159 & 171, so everything is going well. He mentioned I'll probably be getting comments both ways throughout the pregnancy (looking to small and looking huge) and just to ignore them. Oh and I've gained 8 pounds so far! My clinic doesn't monitor and assess weight gain until 20 weeks, but it sounded like my 8 pounds was good.


----------



## ttc1soon

I am 15 weeks with twins and don't have near that kind of belly yet. I can see and feel changes but no one else would think I was pregnant yet (everyone asks me where I am hiding them). I am still smaller now at 15 weeks than my SIL was at 12 weeks and she only had one in there. I have only gained 3 pounds (bad morning sickness) but my OB doesn't seem worried about it. I can feel my uterus at my belly button but my OB said she won't really measure me much because with twins it can vary so much so I don't know exactly how big I am measuring. Had a quick ultrasound friday and they were both doing good and moving all over. The picture is from two days ago, right after eating and trying to puff out my belly (I really wanted to look like I had a bump haha).
 



Attached Files:







15wcrop.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## katrus78

Don't worry, I am just over 32 weeks now and everyone is saying my belly looks small for twins. But the twins are measuring two weeks ahead! Here is my bump from last Friday where I was exactly 32 weeks:
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/94b0ed1d710fe960ec0ec4536ee839b0.jpg


----------



## moo_fie

I don't look very big (as people keep telling me) yet both babies are measuring on track. Don't worry about it x


----------



## Porcelain

Ditto to what everyone's saying. We all carry different. My bump apparently isn't too big for twins, either! Your OB will let you know if you need to start gaining more weight.
My sister looked like she was going to give birth to a Volkswagen beetle with her third child; simply enormous! Hubby and I were terrified what I would look like since I had two instead of just a singleton, but it hasn't been bad at all! Not even a belly stretch mark (yet...)
Totally understand the worry, though. I have NO idea how these little guys are fitting into my stomach, especially after I get a guestimate of the weight and am shown how long they are, but they're healthy and on track so I'm happy :)


----------



## nyba

When I went for for 12 week US, the tech actually told me "Wow, you have no belly - let's make sure they're in there.":growlmad: Thanks for worrying me. And yes, they're in there and both fine and actually measuring a week ahead.

This is my belly at 12 weeks. 

At 13 weeks, I'm def feeling bigger than even a week ago. So far I've gained about 4 pounds and I'm happy with that.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 11-1-12 at 8.03 AM.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## first time x

your bump progression pics have made me feel better about my bump.. people keep telling me im small for twins and making me worry but i think mines the same as yours was at 19 weeks (im 19 weeks now) You had a lovely bump all the way through your pregnancy.. pleae check out my bump pics on twin bumps thread and let me know what you think xx


----------



## jackie2012

i had no idea i had twins until i was 20 weeks and up until i was 18 weeks everything measured normal for a singleton. At 18 weeks my uterus only measured two weeks ahead but after 20 weeks i popped and my belly really started growing. heres mine at 21 weeks then 34 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 165.2 KB
Views: 1









34 weeks.JPG
File size: 75 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GemmaG

Try not to listen to other people huni your bump looks beautiful :hugs: I don't know why people feel the need to comment on women carrying twins we are all different, I have had so many people in work calling me huge and omg your going to have so many stretch marks etc I try not to listen to them I'm measuring 5 weeks ahead.... this is me at 13+5wks xx
 



Attached Files:







hG9EqWe.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lambchops

I always measured behind for a singleton pregnancy when i was having my girls, only the last few weeks I measured on track for a singleton belly size wise, when they measured it. I was induced at 35+4 for IUGR so the girls werent as big as they could be as it was restricted in there but I couldnt grow no more than I could! Heres me the day before I was induced...
 



Attached Files:







35W.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## first time x

I had my scan today and everything was perfect i'm have a baby boy and girl! sooo happy!:cloud9:


----------



## Bumblebee117

Congrats! Xx


----------



## Maregracy

Um I think that looks huge for 14/15 weeks (singleton).. Definitely a normal twin belly. 14/15 weeks singletons (first timers who are small like you) don't show at all!! My friend has nothing and is 15 wks, I had nothing either until almost 20 weeks. You are just in shape, that's all! Lol wait til you next pregnancy, you'll think its twins since you will be showing so soon!


----------



## jocehlert420

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to let you all know how helpful it was to me today. I am 15 weeks+1 day with twins and someone said to me today that there was no way there were two babies in my belly. :growlmad: It made me so parinoid so I googled it(like I need to use google any more than I already do) and am glad I did because I found you! Thank you so much for making me feel better today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0493.JPG
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinmum87

Jochelert, i was the same, i didn't show at all until 22 weeks, I was very slim too. Most people wouldnt believe i was pregnant at all without seeing scan pic nm with twins. At 25 weeks a few people that didn't know i was pregnant started to notice, had a guy at work asking me if I had put on a few pounds when I went in (was already signed off work by then) to sort out sick pay. He wouldn't believe me lol! I had a proper full On bump a week lafter but it stayed like a tiny little bump until 30 weeks.


----------

